# Wish me luck guys! It's time to get a job



## Candlejack (Jun 13, 2012)

So, i just graduated, and now it's my time to get a job. I was way too lazy during school to prepare myself with one for graduation, which i regret deeply now. Should've started working on it long ago. 

Well, now i'm speaking to a few contacts, calling/mailing a few of the better restaurants in Stockholm and looking around, i have no idea how it'll go. If all the seats have already been filled. 
I have a couple contacts which should make it quite a lot easier to not get lost in the rubble. 


But wishes for good luck is always nice to have! 


// Daniel


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 13, 2012)

Best of luck to you. Job hunting sucks!!!


----------



## Pabloz (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm rooten for you!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 13, 2012)

May you find the job of your dreams - and *not* a nightmare.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 13, 2012)

Remember this, don't take it personal when you fail to get a job after an interview. For the most part the interviewers don't know you from the next guy. Make sure you have a list of three or four personal references with their addresses and phone numbers. Also ask those people first if you can use them for a reference. Don't just assume it's okay. Have a good attitude, a firm handshake and above all look them in the eye. Good Luck.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you on your graduation and good luck with your search Daniel!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck and stay positive.


----------



## ayeung74 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking for a job is no fun, but best of luck and stay positive!



Candlejack said:


> So, i just graduated, and now it's my time to get a job. I was way too lazy during school to prepare myself with one for graduation, which i regret deeply now. Should've started working on it long ago.
> 
> Well, now i'm speaking to a few contacts, calling/mailing a few of the better restaurants in Stockholm and looking around, i have no idea how it'll go. If all the seats have already been filled.
> I have a couple contacts which should make it quite a lot easier to not get lost in the rubble.
> ...


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 13, 2012)

luck


----------



## chinacats (Jun 13, 2012)

good luck Daniel, hope you find a good one!

cheers


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 13, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> So, i just graduated, and now it's my time to get a job. I was way too lazy during school to prepare myself with one for graduation, which i regret deeply now. Should've started working on it long ago.
> 
> Well, now i'm speaking to a few contacts, calling/mailing a few of the better restaurants in Stockholm and looking around, i have no idea how it'll go. If all the seats have already been filled.
> I have a couple contacts which should make it quite a lot easier to not get lost in the rubble.
> ...




Good luck and congratulations!!


----------



## don (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your graduation.

Diligence is the mother of good luck.
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 13, 2012)

Lycka til!

You should travel to Oslo. More money and more tip 
Sweeden is going downhill


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 13, 2012)

Jag önskar dig allt gott i framtiden.


----------



## bikehunter (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations and good luck , Daniel! You'll do just fine.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 13, 2012)

Best of luck to you! Do your very best all of the time and you will do well!


----------



## bieniek (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey!

Dont talk to anyone else than head chefs. Yeah, firm handshake. And give yourself two months deadline.

Good luck


----------



## RobinW (Jun 13, 2012)

Lycka till! o grattis till examen!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck. Hope you get a good crew around you and not just a bunch of knife wielding [email protected]@hats.

oh ya and most important :bliss: congratulations.


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone, the advice is taken to heart! 

And Oivind, i've thought a bit about, especially about working on an oil-rig, for a while, to get things running and build up a capital!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 13, 2012)

Offshore pays in avarage monthly income of 61 000 NOK i 2011 (that is 10 139 USD a month or 71 638 SEK a month).
I regard this to be an ok income  You should consider. You also work 2 weeks on and got 2 weeks off, so you can work on land as well (the 2 weeks off) to make a respectable income


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 13, 2012)

10k a mo.? wow, and half the mo. off. I need to move there.


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 13, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Offshore pays in avarage monthly income of 61 000 NOK i 2011 (that is 10 139 USD a month or 71 638 SEK a month).
> I regard this to be an ok income  You should consider. You also work 2 weeks on and got 2 weeks off, so you can work on land as well (the 2 weeks off) to make a respectable income



Precisely my plan!
And live in Sweden, of course. I would never live in norway, the country where a very mediocre pizza costs 150 kr : ( 

And i'm like 75% norweigan by blood


----------



## Tristan (Jun 13, 2012)

10K a month??? ***. 

I'm there. 

Wait, do they take foreigners?


----------



## Tristan (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh and I forgot in the excitement of the numbers... Good luck! Congrats! And don't spend all your 2weeks money on knives and stones!

Or if you do, post pictures.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 14, 2012)

That's like more than I make a year


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 14, 2012)

The offshore industry is the a huge problem for Norway, as employees in public sector uses the offshore industry as a key factor for their own income. The public sector is about to kill the private sector in Norway, and the income keeps rising. Norway is about to become uncompetetive compared to other contries.
Last week some unions went to strike (put down work) and wanted more. People in Norway with 15 days of educations earns 400 000 a year, that is 66 840 USD a year! While my GF getting a Master degree (5 year study) gets 70 000 a year, its insane that people is not rewarded for education here up north. 

But also: we got insane incomes, and thats a bad thing for us. The price of living is also pretty high in Norway, where we pay 14 dollars for a bottle of budweiser on a restaurant. Where a the corse meal without drinking is 84 USD on a mediocre restaurant. When me and my GF goes out we use to end up on 350 USD, and thats why we go out only 6 times a year. Welcome to norway where everything is expensive. I can't even afford a vacation this year


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 14, 2012)

wow that is messed up. Sad thing is I can see U.S. going that way too.


----------



## Cipcich (Jun 14, 2012)

In my experience, the only thing worse than working for a living at something you don't really enjoy is being unable to find an opportunity to do so. It's like having someone standing on your throat.


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 14, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> The offshore industry is the a huge problem for Norway, as employees in public sector uses the offshore industry as a key factor for their own income. The public sector is about to kill the private sector in Norway, and the income keeps rising. Norway is about to become uncompetetive compared to other contries.
> Last week some unions went to strike (put down work) and wanted more. People in Norway with 15 days of educations earns 400 000 a year, that is 66 840 USD a year! While my GF getting a Master degree (5 year study) gets 70 000 a year, its insane that people is not rewarded for education here up north.
> 
> But also: we got insane incomes, and thats a bad thing for us. The price of living is also pretty high in Norway, where we pay 14 dollars for a bottle of budweiser on a restaurant. Where a the corse meal without drinking is 84 USD on a mediocre restaurant. When me and my GF goes out we use to end up on 350 USD, and thats why we go out only 6 times a year. Welcome to norway where everything is expensive. I can't even afford a vacation this year





Do take in account that working at an oil rig is both dangerous and you have to spend lots of time away from home, that's why you earn so much at oil-rigs.
But yes, norway is expensive as hell, but Stavanger is a nice place. But again, expensive as hell.

That's why i would work in norway, live in Sweden


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 14, 2012)

Oil Rigs are one of the safest workplaces, being a farmer in Norway is considered more dangerous 
And a lot of occupations is being away from home. 

The problem with overpaid Off shore industry, is that it is compared to the public sector, who then again kills private sector.
Anyway, come to Norway, its fun here


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 14, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Oil Rigs are one of the safest workplaces, being a farmer in Norway is considered more dangerous
> And a lot of occupations is being away from home.
> 
> The problem with overpaid Off shore industry, is that it is compared to the public sector, who then again kills private sector.
> Anyway, come to Norway, its fun here



Well - there is always the possibility of it catching on fire (like the one in mexico) and that you'll be caught there if the chopper can't get take everyone or don't have time to get back. 
That's something they have to keep in mind, for people to want to work there, and as said the time spent away from home. 
Workplaces that need you to travel or stay away from home usually pays more


Do tell me more about the public sector killing the private, it sounds interesting


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 14, 2012)

Public sector got to high income, to many special good offers and a much greater retirement plan.
Private sector is where the real value making is, and there are as much employees in private and public sector things are not going that good.
Its also a far more relaxing day in public sector, meaning they attracks lots of dead meat. Its an evil spiral, making the whole country uncompetetive.


----------



## Darkhoek (Jun 14, 2012)

Been a while since I had a relaxing day in the public sector 

DarKHOeK


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 14, 2012)

Little update for you guys: 

Interview and test-working at Restaurang Jonas is to be done

http://www.restaurangjonas.se/ 

Check the picture gallery first of all!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 14, 2012)

It gets great reviews!
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...18264-Reviews-Restaurang_Jonas-Stockholm.html

Good luck


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 14, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> It gets great reviews!
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...18264-Reviews-Restaurang_Jonas-Stockholm.html
> 
> Good luck



I know, heard the guys at AG speak about Jonas in the kitchen, when Jonas had just opened. Got really curious and interested, here's hoping i can match their standards right out of school!


----------



## chinacats (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome Candlejack! Hope you enjoy the work, I am sure you will do fine! :doublethumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 14, 2012)

You will do fine. Just don't be to nervous. Ask questions you will not know everything. I know these are easier said than done. Good luck hope it is a fit.


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 14, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> You will do fine. Just don't be to nervous. Ask questions you will not know everything. I know these are easier said than done. Good luck hope it is a fit.



Oh, i ask questions.. i ask lots of questions.. too many i would say
I'm not the best with garnishes and picky stuff like that, that's why AG's more rough style fit me better.. but they were filled now, and i'll use this as a chance to learn to be better at plating and garnishing. 
One of the things i really need to learn to be better at!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds like you will do fine. Just pay attention, and let them know you want to learn more about it.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 15, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Offshore pays in avarage monthly income of 61 000 NOK i 2011 (that is 10 139 USD a month or 71 638 SEK a month).
> I regard this to be an ok income  You should consider. You also work 2 weeks on and got 2 weeks off, so you can work on land as well (the 2 weeks off) to make a respectable income



Yes. You should also tell about the other side of the story.

Some time agoo, when I lived in Stavanger, Ive met a chef-girl who actually worked at rig. True is she worked two weeks and had two weeks off. 

BUT

from 61 grand she paid 50 percent tax. 

You have to pay for a flat, I wouldnt like to leave all my belongings in a rented room for that long. And Stavanger ic very expensive.

And then you have 14 days off...thats loads of time to do spending, so basically she saved less than me. 
And If I worked 350 hours a month, my salary was better. 

Candlejack, great news you get a trial shifts at decent place  Photos looking good so if you get employed, stick to it as long as you are learning new stuff.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 15, 2012)

50% tax isn't good to know... The rest, are life choices. Where to live (like with parents, or hot share with a sibling/mate who is also in this line), live smaller, live simpler whatever. That is still manageable I think. But once you put 50% tax in, then the pay is effectively 5K a month... which isn't that hot for working 14 days on (but I'm talking to Chefs who work like 30 days on sometimes so...)

Except that I think in the US, where you earn 5K a month, the tax is still pretty high. So the rigs might still be a great way to get capital.

My only input is, you're happiest doing what you want, regardless how much you earn. The earnings part should come later, when there is a need, or when the passion isn't enough.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 15, 2012)

"My only input is, you're happiest doing what you want, regardless how much you earn."

That's the deal right there.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 15, 2012)

Tax is not 50%

Your Tax depends on lot of factors, like where you live, how much you need to travel in work, if your married or not, if you have children, how much loans you got, how high salary and so on. And apartments in Stavanger is no more expensive than apartments in Oslo. 

Its also in the news today that offshore workes average at 1 000 000 NOK that is 167 923 USD a year. Rather insane figures. The norwegian off shore industry is more than twice the average offshore salary world wide. However Im unsure of what a chef would make on a rig, but it pays good - no doubt. 

Norwegian offshore is imo overpayed, and its not good for the rest of our country


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 16, 2012)

Best of luck! Look forward to hearing some good news!!


----------

